# If I were to buy a new GPS today... this would be the one



## Steve

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/modules.php?s=&name=Reviews&rop=showcontent&id=2


----------



## dongiese

Steve,

I've been watching this unit since it came out. cabelas advertised them almost 6 months before they had them in stock. really nice


----------



## DEERSLAYER

Have one. Love it. Wouldn't even consider anything else.


----------



## Steve

The only problem I see with it is that the display is not very big compared to others, but having said that, it sure beats carrying around a FRS and GPS.


----------



## Oct.1

I wonder how long before Garmin or Magellan cuts a deal with Nextel. Or adds a rangefinder?


----------



## gunrod

I got one, so many bells and whistles that I'm still learning how to use it properly. My next purchase is the software for it.


----------



## dongiese

Gunrod, 

You would think that someone could purchase it together and share it


----------



## Marcellus Bodi

HI,
I just bought a Garmin 5 and it has ever thing with it that you are talking about adding for $407.


----------



## BilgeRat

The garmin V is a pretty neat unit. I got mine march or april for a real sweet deal. (paid less than 1/2 price for it at a silent auction at my son's school). Got the city select upgrade for entire us for 50 bucks, got the blue chart for 50 bucks also (after local price match and garmins rebate).. It keeps me out of the shallow's in St Clair and at night it is pretty cool to use to get from point to point on the lake. Won't have to worry about getting stuck in the fog on the lake either. 

Also, the step by step directions it gives when traveling in the car is pretty neat.

So far has worked out real great. Wish it could hold more in it but hey, first gps, can't complain. 

Maybe I can talk my wife into a bigger screen unit for the boat at christmas time!!!!


----------



## RealDcoy

I have had a III+ for years. I have been thinking about upgrading to a V to have the additonal memory mainly, but I only download new map info maybe 2 or 3 times a year.

As for other communication/GPS items, Garmin has had a cellphone/gps for sale overseas for a while now. I don't know why they haven't done one here.


----------



## politicaldog

I bought the Rhino 120 and love it. I sold my old Magellan 315 for $110.00 on E-bay.

Rick


----------



## dogjaw

> As for other communication/GPS items, Garmin has had a cellphone/gps for sale overseas for a while now. I don't know why they haven't done one here.


That would be a BIG mistake here. Too many eggs in one basket. How many flashlight/radio/whatever combinations are our there sitting in a box because only half of it works. With cell phones being digital now, your lucky to get any reception. You know it's bad when a phone company's main advertisement is "can you hear me now". By the time you really need that gps unit in the back woods, you won't get a phone signal anyway. And if you did, you couldn't tell them where you are because your on the phone.


----------



## RealDcoy

Well, I would not be surprised to see them available in the next year or so. There are already a couple PDA based units:









They already blend a cell phone and PDA, so.....
I have been told that the hold-off on the GPS/PHONE is that the units out there are GSM system based, and Europe has MUCH more GSM coverage than the US.

Should be interesting to see what happens since there was a few big stories last month about how the GMS encryption system is flawed.


----------



## Ranger Ray

I have 2 of them and love them. Has anyone loaded the topo or streets hardware yet? Just woundered if it was worth it?


----------



## RealDcoy

Ranger,

I am still using my Garmin III+

I have the Mapsource product, and it makes a HUGE improvement. ( i.e. When driving between over to see my folks in Gaylord I cut across from Mancelona on C-38. Without the software it shows the Manistee cross under about 1/4 mile away!)

It also adds TONS of little lakes, streams, roads, sometimes old railroad beds, etc....

I would guess that the new mapping software is even better.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Thanks for the info RealDcoy! Sounds like ill have to check it out.


----------



## Banditto

What kind of battery life are you guys getting with yours? My 120 ate a set of brand new Duracell's in about 20 hours of use--if that. You can disable the radio if you aren't using it and I think that adds to battery life. You can also set the sensitivity down.


----------



## DEERSLAYER

Not sure how long they last. I like useing the rechargable NMHi. When I get back I just pop them in the charger and I have fresh ones for the next time. I do keep a set of recharables in the case for back up though. 20 hours dosen't seem bad to me.


----------



## TimT

Having owned a pocketpc which failed during two different software upgrades, the last one rendering the unit 100% useless, I'll never own one again, let alone for any purpose as critical as navigation.

Steve, how do you like the 330M that you mentioned in that thread? Giving your honest opinion, how do you think it ranks given it's current $169 price at cabelas?


----------



## Steve

> My 120 ate a set of brand new Duracell's in about 20 hours of use


I'd like to get more than 4 hours out of my batteries. Sure wouldn't complain about 20. As for the 330M see our reviews section guys. I reviewed it there.


----------

